# Christie's Thousand Island Dressing



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

The recipe was once published in the SA paper,does any one have it?

Bob


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

is this it?

http://www.texasmonthly.com/forum/recipeswap/article/1930


----------



## Big Todd (Aug 20, 2006)

sounds good


----------

